# First Time DNP Cycle started



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 6, 2016)

Or any cycle for that manner.

I figure that if I'm going to jump into AAS and weightloss stuff I might as well go all in and start with the best in DNP. Obviously DNP is dangerous but I wont be going over 250mg at all on my first cycle.

50 250mg DNP pills - going to run the full length, one pill a day

60 mcg T3 after the 7th day and then slowly taper off after the DNP pills are gone(1/2 dose for a few days, then 1/2 of that, etc...)


Week 1 - Day 1 - take a test dose, 8mg ephedrine + a small coffee or caffeine pill. You should not have any adverse symptoms.
Week 1 - Day 2-3: Doses 4-6 hours apart: (3×8mg E pills per day or 24mg total)
Dose 1 - 8mg E, 100mg C
Dose 2 - 8mg E, 100mg C
Dose 3 - 8mg E, 100mg C
Week 1 - Day 4-7: Doses 4-6 hours apart: (5×8mg E pills per day or 40mg total)
Dose 1 - 16mg E, 100mg C
Dose 2 - 16mg E, 100mg C
Dose 3 - 8mg E, 100mg C

Week 2 - Day 8-14: Doses 4-6 hours apart: (7×8mg E per day or 56mg total)
Dose 1 - 24mg E, 200mg C
Dose 2 - 16mg E, 200mg C
Dose 3 - 16mg E, 100mg C

Week 3-10: Doses 4-6 hours apart: (8×8mg E per day or 64mg total)
Dose 1 - 24mg E, 200mg C
Dose 2 - 24mg E, 200mg C
Dose 3 - 16mg E, 200mg C

+ Adding one (or is it one per dose?) baby aspirin a day

Supplements are:
Taurine - 1g a day
Vitamin C - 2g a day
Vitamin E - 1000 IU a day
Calcium Pyruvate - 1g a day
N-Acetyl Cysteine - 600mg a day


Day 1: 252 lbs, temp 98.5 F


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 6, 2016)

Dnp is retarded.


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 6, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dnp is retarded.



Yet you are posting in a DNP forum


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Can't wait for the help me in on fire post.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 6, 2016)

flabbyfatchest said:


> Yet you are posting in a DNP forum


Yes. Telling u that dnp is retarded. Very retarded


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 6, 2016)

You generally don't need T3 with DNP and you DEFINITELY don't need T3 with that dose. Get rid of it.
I dont know how you are with stims but thats a pretty low dose of E. I personally run 24mg 3x day when I run DNP. Not saying you have to do this, just an observation. 



DNP is retarded and you are definitely going to die. Probably soon.


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 7, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> You generally don't need T3 with DNP and you DEFINITELY don't need T3 with that dose. Get rid of it.
> I dont know how you are with stims but thats a pretty low dose of E. I personally run 24mg 3x day when I run DNP. Not saying you have to do this, just an observation.
> 
> 
> ...



Dinitro said to take some T3 with DNP, even on 250MG, after a week. At this point in my life I don't care about the catabolism effects it has. I can explain about that if you like...

Truth is, my ephedrine hasn't come yet. I tried to do a lot of research and a lot of different sites gave different answers on a proper E cycle.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 7, 2016)

flabbyfatchest said:


> Dinitro said to take some T3 with DNP, even on 250MG, after a week. At this point in my life I don't care about the catabolism effects it has. I can explain about that if you like...
> 
> Truth is, my ephedrine hasn't come yet. I tried to do a lot of research and a lot of different sites gave different answers on a proper E cycle.



T3 is not needed for DNP. If you want to check for yourself get baseline thyroid labs done and then again a few weeks after going on DNP, and see if you're actually symptomatic. Long story short, thyroid function goes down slightly at first but then readjusts itself. Taking T3 will just make sure your thyroid gets suppressed.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 7, 2016)

flabbyfatchest said:


> Dinitro said to take some T3 with DNP, even on 250MG, after a week.



Let me rephrase what i said. You dont need to take T3 at that dose....


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2016)

What is your weight loss history and how long have you been 250+?
Also why do you not care about catabolism?


----------



## thqmas (Jan 7, 2016)

I know "Dinitro" personally, and I bet he didn't mean for you to take 60mcg of T3. And if he did > He's wrong.



flabbyfatchest said:


> I figure that if I'm going to jump into AAS and weightloss stuff I might as well go all in and start with the best in DNP. Obviously DNP is dangerous but I wont be going over 250mg at all on my first



You can say as well:

"I figure that if I'm going to jump into swimming, I might as well go all in and jump from 5 meter height into an empty swimming pool."

Or:
"I figure that if I'm going to jump into motorcycles, I might as well go all in and....."

And my favorite:
"I figure that if I'm going to jump into AAS and weightloss stuff I might as well go all in and just stop eating while starting a 5g a week cycle of tren alone... Injected to my penis"

Well, you get my drift, just food for thought.


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 10, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> What is your weight loss history and how long have you been 250+?
> Also why do you not care about catabolism?



250, maybe a month or so. My issues go back to 2011.

I was an in shape 185 ponder with maybe 10% who had just seriously started lifting for a couple months beforehand. Then I developed epilepsy and the shoulder surgeries began. First surgery I was out 6 months, then I got to lift seriously again for about another 6 months before I got another seizure powerful enough to fuuck my shoulder again. This time the surgeon insisted I wait a minimum of 6 months before he would even consider surgery + my meds were tweaked. Finally, I messed up my shoulder a third time and the surgeon wanted to wait at least a year before he would consider surgery and meds were tweaked. All 3 surgeries were on my dominant arm and this latest surgery they had to cut bone and rearrange my shoulder joint a bit (latarjet procedure)

 I got depressed as fuuck and gained 60+ pounds in about 1.75 years. In the last 5+ years I have never been able to lift consistently at all. 

After all of this I am tired of doing things the natural way, I've had lots of success on the keto diet before, and having to wait for a while to get results. Call me weak, woe is me, I don't care.

After I get down to roughly 190 I'm going to try to lift for a while and then try some test e. I know I'll get flack for that since I am nowhere close to maximizing my natty potential.


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 10, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I know "Dinitro" personally, and I bet he didn't mean for you to take 60mcg of T3. And if he did > He's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've stopped with the t3 and only ended up taking 2 doses. I'm going to head to the doctor in about a week to try and get some bloodwork done.

No need to be hostile, mate. I've done some fairly decent research and have already started the cycle.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 10, 2016)

flabbyfatchest said:


> 250, maybe a month or so. My issues go back to 2011.
> 
> I was an in shape 185 ponder with maybe 10% who had just seriously started lifting for a couple months beforehand. Then I developed epilepsy and the shoulder surgeries began. First surgery I was out 6 months, then I got to lift seriously again for about another 6 months before I got another seizure powerful enough to fuuck my shoulder again. This time the surgeon insisted I wait a minimum of 6 months before he would even consider surgery + my meds were tweaked. Finally, I messed up my shoulder a third time and the surgeon wanted to wait at least a year before he would consider surgery and meds were tweaked. All 3 surgeries were on my dominant arm and this latest surgery they had to cut bone and rearrange my shoulder joint a bit (latarjet procedure)
> 
> ...



This right here is the problem. 

When your dnp cycle is over, you're goin to get fat again.


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 10, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> This right here is the problem.
> 
> When your dnp cycle is over, you're goin to get fat again.



With all due respect, that's your opinion. I _have_ the desire to get back to everything, but the last couple years I have just let myself go and am already starting from square one anyway. I don't want to risk solely dieting the natural way when it could take up to an entire year to get where I am to be only to have a seizure before I can do a proper bulk. I just want to do as much as possible before my next seizure (and subsequent failure of the surgery happens!)...because next time I will most likely need a shoulder replacement. 

I feel guilty having to play the "I'm a special snowflake" card, but my situation is a lot different than most.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 10, 2016)

Then I wish you luck. No matter what the method, losing weight is easy compared to keeping it off.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2016)

How is the epilepsy? Are you able to lift again?

Enjoy the dnp. 250 isn't bad at all.  If you haven't ran it keep some benadryl on hand. If a rash shows up stop the dnp and start the benadryl.

Keep hydrated as hell.

No rec drugs and no alcohol while you are on. 

You need to make sure your epilepsy drugs (if any) won't interact and don't challenge your body at maintaining temperature appropriately. 

Good luck man. Keep us posted on results. Maybe take a pic weekly and post for us?


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> How is the epilepsy? Are you able to lift again?
> 
> Enjoy the dnp. 250 isn't bad at all.  If you haven't ran it keep some benadryl on hand. If a rash shows up stop the dnp and start the benadryl.
> 
> ...



The epilepsy is under control for the moment. I haven't had a seizure in almost a year and a half, but I am only 26 as well. Odds are that it will happen again but that it is only a matter of time.

I will keep you guys posted as well but I can't seem to find the edit option for my OP? ha

Temp wise I actually maintain between 98.6 and 99.8

Hydration is no issue

I decided that I am moving up to 500mg a day since 250mg seems like nothing. Will be 250mg every 12 hours.

I will start taking pics for the hell of it, but be warned, I don't have a lot of muscle to begin with. I look pretty ****ing pathetic.


Edit: Here is my progress and observations so far.

Day 1: 252 lbs, temp 98.5 F

Day 2: 246.8 lbs, sweating didn't even feel that intense but rather constant the entire day, temp 99.5 F. Headache all day, went away somewhat after drinking some tea (caffeine). Thinking this wont be a problem after my Ephedrine comes and I start my ECA stack.

Day 3: 250.2 lbs, temp 98.7 F. I must be retaining water now as I only ate 1300 Calories but was drinking constantly throughout the day. Gonna get scolded for this, but i took 500mg this morning. Temp didn't rise and felt no other symptoms than I had before. Will go back down to 250mg for a few more days just to make sure.

Day 4: 247.2 lbs

Day 5: 249 lbs. Day 3 of an ECA stack and I'm getting absolutely brutal insomnia. As a person who is already prescribed trazodone (but doesn't use it as often as I should), I might try it out one night. All of this DNP stuff + potentially adding in a powerful sleep medication is a bit worrisome so I probably wont. idk.

Day 6: 245.6 lbs. Gonna start taking 500mg, 250 mg every 12 hours


----------



## thqmas (Jan 11, 2016)

flabbyfatchest said:


> I've stopped with the t3 and only ended up taking 2 doses. I'm going to head to the doctor in about a week to try and get some bloodwork done.
> 
> No need to be hostile, mate. I've done some fairly decent research and have already started the cycle.



Sorry, I did not mean to be hostile. I'm french so my humor is... well... bad. Just keep us updated will ya?


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 21, 2016)

Thought I'd give an update.

I had to stop everything for a few days as I got some debilitating acid reflux issues. Almost certainly a coincidence but after a few days of stopping it went away.

Starting up again but instead of taking all the pills with just water, I will take them with a bit of food.

I just started up again with 250mg last night and will ramp up with 500mg until all my pills are gone. I'll do a weigh in tomorrow.

1 week break
Day 8 (1): 246 lbs
Day 9 (2): 242.2 lbs


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyone know if it is possible to edit my OP? I can't see an option anywhere.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2016)

Ive used it and thought it was disgusting and im disgusting so u can only imagine how much i dont like it.I would try every diet and cardio routine ever made before going with dnp Shooting neon fluorescent yellow nuts was cool but dnp is some nasty shit


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 22, 2016)

flabbyfatchest said:


> Thought I'd give an update.
> 
> I had to stop everything for a few days as I got some debilitating acid reflux issues. Almost certainly a coincidence but after a few days of stopping it went away.
> 
> ...



Where you always taking DNP on a completely empty stomach, I mean with no food?


----------



## flabbyfatchest (Jan 22, 2016)

TiredandHot said:


> Where you always taking DNP on a completely empty stomach, I mean with no food?



Stupidly, yes. I had always been told that it was ok to take pills with either lots of liquid or with food; I ended up taking it with like 3 glasses of water. I learned otherwise pretty quickly. Now I take it with food and everything is fine.


----------

